# 1951 Schwinn Cycletruck



## Joe Stanwyck (Nov 10, 2017)

Picked this post-war cycletruck last night

Frame/fork/sign original - everything else is sort of a mish-mash.
Frame is rustyyyy and pitted with paint over it but hey, I don't see these everyday and couldn't help myself.n seemed solid enough to get the job done, especially at the price.

Gonna dust it off and ride it mostly as is - can you say 

B- DOUBLE E- DOUBLE R - U - N!


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 10, 2017)

Filler up and ride to my house lol.


----------



## sccruiser (Nov 10, 2017)

Filler up and ride to my house lol. View attachment 706786


----------



## Joe Stanwyck (Nov 10, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Filler up and ride to my house lol. View attachment 706786



 I would love to!
We should connect - Im sure im about to enter a rabbit hole on this one!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Jan 21, 2018)

Joe Stanwyck said:


> Picked this post-war cycletruck last night
> 
> Frame/fork/sign original - everything else is sort of a mish-mash.
> Frame is rustyyyy and pitted with paint over it but hey, I don't see these everyday and couldn't help myself.n seemed solid enough to get the job done, especially at the price.
> ...



Pretty rad bike, I wouldn’t have been able to pass that one by either, lol


----------



## REC (Jan 25, 2018)

Joe Stanwyck said:


> Picked this post-war cycletruck last night
> 
> Frame/fork/sign original - everything else is sort of a mish-mash.
> Frame is rustyyyy and pitted with paint over it but hey, I don't see these everyday and couldn't help myself.n seemed solid enough to get the job done, especially at the price.
> ...




I'll tell ya to ride it on over here too.... but it is a little longer ride! You'll need a lot of adult beverages to make the ride..

Nice piece to begin with!

REC


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jan 25, 2018)

That ain’t rusty   This is rusty.  And it’s still solid as a rock


----------

